# scanner un document sous mac



## srhMh (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Tout d'abord je m'excuse auprès des administrateurs si mon sujet n'a pas été placé à la bonne place, je débute sur le site&#8230;


*Note de la modération*: je confirme, pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat 


J'ai énormément besoin de votre aide: Je m'explique :
Je viens tout juste d'acheter le nouveau macbook air 10.8.4 et pour mes études j'ai besoin de pouvoir scanner des documents.
Le problème est que le mac ne reconnait pas le scanner de mon imprimante : il s'agit d'une HP psc 1315. J'ai essayé de chercher une solution mais impossible 
Avez vous une solution à ce problème car je ne souhaite pas acheter une nouvelle imprimante.
Un grand merci d'avance à ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Septembre 2013)

pour le scanner il faut être en usb ou ethernet pas en wifi


----------



## srhMh (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci à toi 
Mais concrètement ça veut dire qu'à chaque fois que je veux scanner quelque chose, je dois désactiver la wifi?


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Septembre 2013)

non ça veut dire juste que ton imprimante doit être reliée physiquement à ton mac pour utiliser la fonction scanner. d'autres plus compétant à ce sujet vont tout t'expliquer patience


----------



## Mathias170390 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, alors déjà, est-ce que ton MBA détecte ton imprimante (tu as pu imprimer?) ensuite, est-ce que tu l'as bien installé avec toute la suite de logiciel qui va bien? Personnellement, j'ai une HP 5510, et tout se fait en WIFI, pas de câbles sur le bureau =p. De plus ,est-ce que dans ton dossiers "application" tu as un dossier "Hewlett Packard" sur mon MBP, j'ai ce dossier, et dedans il y a une application qui s'appelle "HP Scan 3", essaie pour voir?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2013)

Téléchargements de pilotes et logiciels Imprimante tout-en-un HP PSC 1315 | Support HP®

Mac OS X v10.8 Mountain Lion : Installation et utilisation de l'imprimante sur un Mac avec Mountain Lion Imprimante tout-en-un HP PSC 1315 | Support HP®

Printer and scanner software available for download

HP Printer Drivers v.2.14 for OS X

Nota : Le message de Mathias n'est pas pertinent concernant ce modèle déjà ancien.

Il ne faut pas installer de paquet logiciel HP, uniquement ce que Apple fournit sur son site ou via Mise à jour de logiciel (Mac App Store).

La numérisation doit s'effectuer par IC (Image Capture) dans Aperçu.

Vérifier qu'un onglet "numérisation" est bien présent dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners.

Dans le cas contraire supprimer l'imprimante (-) dans la colonne de gauche puis la rajouter (+)


----------



## srhMh (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!
je précise que mon Mac reconnait l'imprimante mais pas le scanner.
Toutes les mises à jour ont été effectuées sur mon Mac mais pas de changement pour la reconnaissance du scanner.
@Moonwalker Je n'ai aucuns onglets numérisation dans "Imprimante et scanner". J'ai tenté de supprimer l'imprimante reconnu puis de la rajouter de nouveau mais toujours pas d'onglet numérisation...
Est ce normal?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2013)

J'allais dire non, mais en consultant plus attentivement l'inventaire Apple des drivers et des fonctions disponibles sur OS X 10.8 (troisième lien), je vois que les imprimantes de la série HP PSC 1310 ne sont pas supportées pour la numérisation, uniquement pour l'impression.

Ce que me confirme cette discussion :
HP psc 1315 not detected as scanner on MacBook Pro Mac OSX 1... - HP Support Forum - 2213633

En fait, il apparaît que la numérisation n'est plus supportée depuis Mac OS X 10.5
Setup Instructions for Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard HP PSC 1315 All-in-One Printer | HP® Support

Une possible solution consiste en l'achat de Vue Scan (30-40 &#8364 :
HP PSC 1310 Scanner Driver and Software | VueScan

Tu peux essayer avant d'acheter pour être bien sûr que cela fonctionne.

C'est un logiciel qui a une longue histoire sur OS X. Ses utilisateurs sont généralement satisfaits.


----------

